# E.L.F. Haul!



## mizvolta (Apr 29, 2010)

I got some stuff from E.L.F. in the mail today!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*BRUSHES:* Blending Eye Brush, Total Face Brush, Eye Shadow Brush, Smudge Eye Sponge, Defining Eye Brush






*EYE SHADOW QUADS:* Nymph Dreams, Silver Lining, Pretty n' Pink, Blue Moon






*MISC. EYE:* Dramatic Lash Kit, Eyelid Primer






*MISC. FACE & LIPS:* Lip Gloss - Candy Fix, Shimmering Facial Whip - Persimmon






AAAAAND my entire haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














I haven't actually opened and tried any of the products yet, but I will soon. I only paid $14 for all of this, including shipping (I used a coupon code for 50% off)!


----------



## nenabuggy (Apr 29, 2010)

You got some great stuff there! I have like 80 % of the items you got and I ADORE them!!


----------



## n_c (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## missboss82 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice haul, I love their eyeshadow brushes.  I have about five of them.


----------



## Candee Sparks (Apr 29, 2010)

E.L.F brushes are awesome. I have 4 of the normal eyeshadow brushes and 3 of the defining eye brushes and they turned out to be my go-to brushes over anything else. You should also check out the studio line for some awesome face brushes!


----------



## Senoj (May 12, 2010)

I did a ELF haul a month ago. I got about 19 pieces. I love their brand. Enjoy!


----------



## solamente (May 12, 2010)

Nice haul, how would everyone rate ELF eyeshadows? 

I tried some of their products and so far all I liked was the HD powder and their studio brushes.


----------



## munchkin86 (Jun 7, 2010)

nice haul! I want to try this line but its like $15 shipping to Canada


----------



## lexielex (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice haul, how do you like the stuff so far. I love the defining eye brush for blending!


----------



## JM3535 (Jul 5, 2010)

I get so many emails from them, I think I'm going to have to buy something


----------



## rachel89 (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JM3535* 

 
_I get so many emails from them, I think I'm going to have to buy something
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
same - I barely resisted that 60% off email they sent today lol


----------

